# Charge sans fil avec coque batterie qui n'en dispose pas



## Chocomuesli (27 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 

on m'a offert une coque avec batterie pour mon iPhone SE. Je l'aime bien, son seul défaut étant qu'elle ne prend pas en charge les écouteurs filaire, mais cela sera vite remplacé par des airpods d'ici quelques temps. En revanche, cette coque n'est pas charge sans fil et j'aimerai m'acheter une base de charge. Est-ce que cela serait dangereux de recharger sans fil mon iPhone qui porte cette coque ou je suis obligé de la retirer à chaque fois que je recharger mon téléphone de cette manière ? 

Au niveau de l'épaisseur, cela devrait largement le faire, c'est plutôt au niveau "interférences" que je m'inquiète. Je ne sais pas si une batterie situé entre une base de charge sans fil et une autre batterie qui elle accepte la charge sans fil soit 100% sécuritaire.

merci d'avance, 

bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2021)

A mon, avis, vu l'épaisseur et les interférences, ça ne marchera pas.


----------

